# Not sure if my new little guy was vaccinated properly?



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

My new little guy Milo was born on 4/21, the place where I got him said he's good on his shots and doesn't need to go again until 6 months? 

Here is his vac schedule, please let me know if this looks right? When should he get his Rabies Shot? Anything else he needs? I plan only for the first shot sets and 1 year booster than titers @ 2yrs. Thanks!

edited to add: My main concern is he has already had 3 Parvo shots, 2 of them @5 weeks old. Does he need a 4th shot? Can I take him on walks, to the dog park?

4/29- Pyrantel Pamoate- Dewormer
5/13- Pyrantel Pamoate- Dewormer
5/19- Bronchicine Cae- Kennel Cough
5/29- Pyrantel Pamoate- Dewormer
5/29- Canine Spectra 5- Parvo
5/31- Neopar- Parvo

6/20- Vanguard DA2MP- Distemper
6/20- Neopar- Parvo
6/20- Sulfa/Trime/Metro Suspension- General Med
6/20- Triple Wormer- Dewormer
6/21- Sulfa/Trime/Metro Suspension- General Med
6/22- Sulfa/Trime/Metro Suspension- General Med
6/23- Sulfa/Trime/Metro Suspension- General Med
6/24- Sulfa/Trime/Metro Suspension- General Med


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

At 5 weeks vaccinations will most likely be ineffective due to the maternal antibodies that young puppies receive from their mother’s milk. One these antibodies wear down, the vaccination will be effective. Since this age varies among puppies most people will give their dog multiple booster vaccinations. A common protocol is to give the DHPP vaccine ( the multi-vaccine for Distemper, Hepatitis, Parainfluenza and Parvo) at 8, 12 and 16 weeks. This is what I am doing for Percy. 

I’d call and talk to your vet on what the next best step for Milo would be. 2 parvo vaccinations at 5 weeks was a bad decision on the breeders part.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Since you mentioned only wanting to do first set, 1 year booster, then a titer, I thought you might appreciate this and find it useful:

Dog Vaccination Schedule : Holistic vs. Conventional Approach


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Parvo twice at 5 weeks??? That's not right. Gemma received her DHPP vaccine at 9 and 13 weeks. In Sweden, puppies are only given two sets of vaccinations instead of 3 like in the US or the UK. If you're located in the US or UK, your puppy should have had his first vaccinations around 8 weeks, followed with his second set at 12 weeks, then his last set at 16 weeks. Vaccinations should not start much earlier than 8 weeks. There's a good chance that the first shots were completely ineffective.

I would call your vet, explain the situation, and see what they suggest. I've heard horror stories of puppies not being vaccinated properly and bad things happening. I'm glad you noticed that Milo's vaccinations seemed off. I would hold off on letting him walk around outside until you speak with your vet. If you do take him outside, just make sure you carry him and don't let him touch the ground.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

In UK, you only have 2 sets of puppy jabs, we do not have to have rabies injection unless you decide to take you puppy abroad for holidays (but that is another lot of regulation). Vaccination for puppies should be starts at 8 week and then 3 weeks or 4 weeks later. Most vets here will not give puppy injection to puppies under 8 weeks old.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm probably wrong but looking at that schedule I'd think the breeder has at least been concerned that they had an infection in their kennel.
What was the 'general meds' for did you ask?

I would say a vet would only advise a parvo jab as early as that if there had been a chance the virus was present in the environment the pups were living in.
Also why give kennel cough at that age? No reason other than the possibility of infection in the environment.

To be honest I'd speak to the vet who was supposed to have given the vaccinations just to make sure the schedule is correct!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Having checked the 'general meds' that have been given are used for urine infections, ear infections and for patients with a lowered immune sysytem!
I'd check up with the vet as to why they were used.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

BlueJax said:


> I’d call and talk to your vet on what the next best step for Milo would be. 2 parvo vaccinations at 5 weeks was a bad decision on the breeders part.


I got Milo an appointment for Monday. I told the front desk lady and she agreed 5 weeks was early. They don't usually start their set until 8 weeks.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

chaiteahuahua said:


> Since you mentioned only wanting to do first set, 1 year booster, then a titer, I thought you might appreciate this and find it useful:
> 
> Dog Vaccination Schedule : Holistic vs. Conventional Approach


Thanks for the link. They have some interesting info here. Actually according to their chart it looks like the breeder went by the "conventional" dosing, although from everything I read this is not what "conventional" is considered to be nowadays.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks, he has a Vet appointment for Monday. I have actually taken him for 2 walks so far around a few blocks in the neighborhood. I hope he will not contract anything


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

LeStatKelly said:


> I'm probably wrong but looking at that schedule I'd think the breeder has at least been concerned that they had an infection in their kennel.
> What was the 'general meds' for did you ask?
> 
> I would say a vet would only advise a parvo jab as early as that if there had been a chance the virus was present in the environment the pups were living in.
> ...


The Breeder administered the inital vaccinations, the 2nd set along with the general meds was administered by the Vet associated with the lady I purchased the dog from. She said he had a cold and was on antibiotics for 10 days while in her care. Milo has a Vet appointment for Monday so I'll see what he says. I am worried about not be vaccinated properly for Parvo, but now I am worried about over vaccinating him  if the Vet agrees the 1st 2 shots were probably not effective.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Good to hear he has a vet appointment.  I'm sure your little guy will be fine.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If he were mine I would have a titer to check immunity status, not flood him with even more vaccines. The titer will tell if he has antibodies or not. Immunity in puppies can be tricky, they are protected by their mom. Then there is a window where the vets try to catch them and vaccinate them. You are either immune - or you are not immune. There is NO inbetween. That's why 'booster' shots are a misconception, as they don't booster anything. Ask for a titer for distemper and parvo. Then give rabies as late as you can, 9 months or later.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

BlueJax said:


> Good to hear he has a vet appointment.  I'm sure your little guy will be fine.


Thanks


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> If he were mine I would have a titer to check immunity status, not flood him with even more vaccines. The titer will tell if he has antibodies or not. Immunity in puppies can be tricky, they are protected by their mom. Then there is a window where the vets try to catch them and vaccinate them. You are either immune - or you are not immune. There is NO inbetween. That's why 'booster' shots are a misconception, as they don't booster anything. Ask for a titer for distemper and parvo. Then give rabies as late as you can, 9 months or later.


I was thinking of this, but what are the chances @ 3 months that he still has Mommies immunity? I want to have him fixed @ 6 months, the vet requires rabies shots before they will do the procedure. So confusing! :toothy9:


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

ChewyandMilo said:


> I was thinking of this, but what are the chances @ 3 months that he still has Mommies immunity? I want to have him fixed @ 6 months, the vet requires rabies shots before they will do the procedure. So confusing! :toothy9:


The titer would let you know if any of his previous vaccines worked. Although he was a bit young, there is a small possibility that they were effective.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

If it helps any, I'm in the UK and we get two lots of shot here. My Mylo had his at 8 weeks and 10 weeks and his chart says duramune DAPPi and LC on stickers next to both dates and the tick boxes say parvovirus, coronavirus, distemper, hepatitis, leptospirosis and parainfluenza. Rabies shots are not mandatory here and kennel cough is only given if you're likely to put him in kennels which I'm not planning on doing. I've been told he will be fine totals for a walk 2 weeks after his last vaccination which was on the 17th. Hope that's helpful.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> If it helps any, I'm in the UK and we get two lots of shot here. My Mylo had his at 8 weeks and 10 weeks and his chart says duramune DAPPi and LC on stickers next to both dates and the tick boxes say parvovirus, coronavirus, distemper, hepatitis, leptospirosis and parainfluenza. Rabies shots are not mandatory here and kennel cough is only given if you're likely to put him in kennels which I'm not planning on doing. I've been told he will be fine totals for a walk 2 weeks after his last vaccination which was on the 17th. Hope that's helpful.


Thank you!


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

UPDATE: Went to the Vet today, They advised that the 1st set of shots were more than likely ineffective. So they are only counting his shots @ 8 weeks as his 1st set. The Titer tests were very expensive and the Vet said not to bother as he still needs the shots to cover him fully. Soooooooooooooo... He got his "2nd set" of shots today and will need to go back in 3 weeks for the last set and his Rabies Shot. Poor little guy.
We were also sent home with 10 days worth of antibiotics, she heard some noises on one side of his lungs, even though he didn't have a fever and otherwise is normal, she just wanted to make sure it didn't turn into anything serious since he still does have a slight cough after a 10 day round already.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

If I were you I would get his third set of puppy shots and rabies shot at different times. That is better for the dog and help prevent reactions.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> If I were you I would get his third set of puppy shots and rabies shot at different times. That is better for the dog and help prevent reactions.


I will do that, I'll get him his last set in 3 weeks then the rabies a week or 2 later. 

My poor guy is sitting here with a lump on his leg and hopping , He yelped a little when I touched it.
He screamed bloody murder at the vet's office, I feel so bad for him


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

ChewyandMilo said:


> UPDATE: Went to the Vet today, They advised that the 1st set of shots were more than likely ineffective. So they are only counting his shots @ 8 weeks as his 1st set. The Titer tests were very expensive and the Vet said not to bother as he still needs the shots to cover him fully. Soooooooooooooo... He got his "2nd set" of shots today and will need to go back in 3 weeks for the last set and his Rabies Shot. Poor little guy.
> We were also sent home with 10 days worth of antibiotics, she heard some noises on one side of his lungs, even though he didn't have a fever and otherwise is normal, she just wanted to make sure it didn't turn into anything serious since he still does have a slight cough after a 10 day round already.


Titers are a little pricey but you do not need to give shots if the titer shows the pup has a hig level of antibodies. After my two pups (when they were 10 weeks old) received their titers BG never had to get a shot as her antibodies were high but Sonny did have to get one as his were low. Both are from the same parents 13 months apart. It just depends on what antibodies they get from their mother. What the vet told you in reference to titers and still having to get shots is wrong.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Huly said:


> Titers are a little pricey but you do not need to give shots if the titer shows the pup has a hig level of antibodies. After my two pups (when they were 10 weeks old) received their titers BG never had to get a shot as her antibodies were high but Sonny did have to get one as his were low. Both are from the same parents 13 months apart. It just depends on what antibodies they get from their mother. What the vet told you in reference to titers and still having to get shots is wrong.


Thanks for the info, it's so confusing sometimes, you want to do what's right but there is sooooo much info out there. I just don't want my doggies to become ill.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

ChewyandMilo said:


> Thanks for the info, it's so confusing sometimes, you want to do what's right but there is sooooo much info out there. I just don't want my doggies to become ill.


I understand. My vet is trained traditional and holistic. With a new puppy I was not sure what she would do as I have only been going to her the last few years and my other kids are senior citizens but that is how she handled my two.


----------

